# zeeland welcher köder im meer??



## ace866 (29. Juni 2010)

hallo ihr lieben

ich will am we zum ersten mal ins meer zum brandungsangeln
welchen köder empfehlt ihr mir??|rolleyes

ich werd meine karpfenruten mitnehmen die ist, denke ich, geeignet für nen ersten versuch
#6

hat jemand erfahrung in der nähe von koudekerke?? das ist bei vlissingen#c

bin für alle tips dankbar #6

petri heil
frank


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: zeeland welcher köder im meer??*

Seeringelwürmer, heißen bei den Holländern Zarges, super Köder zum Brandungsangeln auf Wolfsbarsch,Seezunge usw.!


----------



## j.Breithardt (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: zeeland welcher köder im meer??*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> *Seeringelwürmer*, heißen bei den Holländern Zarges, super Köder zum Brandungsangeln auf Wolfsbarsch,Seezunge usw.!


 


Absolut fängig.#6
Und auf Seezunge in die Dunkelheit hinein angeln.Hier würde ich den Bereich
zwischen Westkapelle und Domburg empfehlen.


Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## tobi79 (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: zeeland welcher köder im meer??*

Einfach normale Wattwürmer klappen auch ganz gut!
Bei uns hat es immer am besten geklappt,wenn wir direkt von vorne ins Meer geworfen haben und nicht zwischen den Wellenbrecher bis nach ganz vorne gelaufen sind.Beste Zeit war von Flut auf Ebbe,also zu der Zeit wo das Wasser sich langsam zurückzieht.
Viel Erfolg!


----------

